# Kyudo and The art of Slingshot



## SilentSkySerpent (Aug 6, 2019)

This is something I really wasn't planning on writing, but the question from @Blue Raja got me thinking...

I was actually implementing quite a lot of the stuff that was in my muscle-memory already. After all, I had trained over 20 yrs in two Dojo's in Finland (and in London, several in Tokyo). And as everyone trained in any budo-discipline knows, the training is more like a lifestyles choice than a hobby or sport. The advice (more like a non-negotiable command) was: You WILL shoot over 100 arrows/day. EVERY DAY!

After the extensive damage to my nervous system, eyes (stereovision, depth-perception gone) and muscles (legs, right hand, severe tremor; my 2yrs old Granddaughter helps me with things requiring fine motor skills:-D). I pretty much figured my shooting days were over.

But I am on disability pension. Nothing but time on my hands (pun intended). So I started training. And lo and behold, after some modifications on my slingshots, and getting up to 300 bb/day, I felt like I was getting somewhere.

So here is my current form. It actually incorporates 7 of 8 critical parts of Heki-ryu Insai Ha -style shooting. Sensei Genshiro Inagaki was my Sempai, also the Emperor's. He has learned the style from his Sensei. And so on, back to 1200 ad.

Anyway, here is the video of my current form.

All thanks to @BlueRaja question "Can't wait to see how you incorporate Kyudo to slingshot."

Thanks man. I mean it.






Lähetetty minun SM-T835 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

A target is a target form and discipline is form and discipline! Thank You good video!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, good video :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Brother SilentSkySerpent -

Thank you. I am honored for the mention and the thanks.

This is a remarkable inspiration and shows what can be accomplished through perseverance. Mrs. Raja and I are volunteering once a week for the archery club at a local Waldorf school. This morning, she asked me how I was going to approach archery with this particular age group (12-18) and incorporate the Waldorf pedagogy ("to bring thinking, feeling and willing into balance"). I was struggling with this until I watched your video.

With your permission, I would like to tell your story to the archery club members and also show them your video. Despite your challenges, you clearly brought thinking, feeling, and willing into balance.

If you have time, could you break down the 7 parts of your kyudo style? I watched your video several times, and it flows so well, it is difficult to perceive the individual parts.

Thanks!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am starting to get used to be astounded by this Slingshot Journey...Blue Raja is an amazing individual and so are you S.SkySerpent.

I have recently (today accept a 100 shots per day mono-sling challenge).

I have studied primarily Shotokan Karate and kobudo and Kali.

I like sticks. I have some minor training in Iai-do... But applying kata to flippery for me is about relaxing, repetition (while focused), and breathing.

I have been learning to be an instinctive shooter after 35 yeara of aiming. I admire the skills of Richnewm, Darrell Guillory, and the fast draw shooters...but I love the way The Bean Shooter Man- Rufus Hussey shot. He said he looks at the target and hits it. hahaha...

I focus on the target and focus on myself...then I shoot. I have days when I hit the target and days when I do not. I still have work to do.

Much gratitude for you sharing your endeavor and training with us.

PS- I really enjoy hammocks as well. You have a beautiful home/area.


----------



## SilentSkySerpent (Aug 6, 2019)

@Royleonard, @Kalevala, @MakoPat!

Thank you very much for your kind words!

As to other disciplines, @MakoPat, I did some Aikido and Iai-do, but I busted my knee in Iai-do had to give it up.

@BlueRaja.

I am so happy if my experiences and "trials and tribulations" can be used to inspire others! You can certainly use any and all materials I provide!

As to your question about the specific parts of Hassetsu that cannot be used with SlingShots; The parts involving the arrow, obviously 

Trivial parts involve noking the arrow, checking the arrow etc., but one highly critical movement remains: Hanare, releasing the arrow. In Kyudo I wear a leather glowe in my right hand. The arrow is released by twisting the arm counter-clockwise, releasing the string from my thumb, kept there by friction. Releasing the projectile is highly important part of Slingshot shooting as well, but in my style (Sling-Do?? I try to bring the idea of Hanare in to the performance. Not the actual motor functions, but the 'mental state's.

The meaning of Hanare would take volumes to explain sufficiently. All the different parts of the Hassetsu are equally important (can't emphasize this enough). In a good shot one must concentrate fully to all parts, from stepping to position to shoot, all the way until bowing after the shot. But numerous poems has been written about the moment of release, comparing it, quite adequate, to orgasm, blooming of the first cherry-blossom, snow falling from a leaf etc. ( Japanese, eh?! .

Here is some further material, I hope these help! Feel free to ask, if you would like to know more!

I am off to shoot, it is a beautiful day outside, would be shame to just sit inside! Time to do some Sling-Do 

Every shot can be the last one, I try to take it as one!

Yours,
SSS

MATERIALS:
- Ceremony shooting by my Sensei, Genshiro Inakagi, 8th Dan





- Kyudo Hassetsu
http://www.kyudo.com/hassetsu.html

- General description, short but pretty accurate. Not specifically my style (Heki-ryu Insai-ha)
https://hanoikyudo.wordpress.com/2016/01/07/cac-buoc-ban-cung/

Lähetetty minun SHT-AL09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## SilentSkySerpent (Aug 6, 2019)

MakoPat

I really appreciate and admire your attitude to shooting! The Budo-spirit shines beautifully through it! Focus on breath, relaxation and effortlessness (is that a word is equally important to me.

Still, I am having fun all the time I shoot! I am virtually giggling while shooting (I shoot alone. I don't want to make shooting too serious a business. But I DO take it like Kyudo; if don't make this shot, the counterpart will shoot me dead. That helped me a lot in ceremony shooting in Kyudo (no mistakes!) I imagine it would help, if I should ever compete in Slingshot!!

Kind Regards.

SSS

Have a nice day, I really enjoyed your post!

Lähetetty minun SHT-AL09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You have a slight cant from your top fork in regard to the bottom. Harmony grows from alignment.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@Mako Pat - thank you for your very kind words. Ditto back at you.

@SilentSkySerpent - thank you for the explanation and the source material. I have a lot of studying to do. Thank you for permission to use your experiences and your perseverance in my work with the archery students.

Sling-Do sounds perfect. Looking forward to future posts.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! It's an inspirational story and your video was great. I have always been interested in archery, but I'm city bound and it's a 40 minute drive from my house to the nearest range. One of the reasons I gravitated to slingshots was accessibility. I'll be sure to check out the resources you shared. It is nice to think that the lessons learned from one shooting sport can translate well enough to another. Just like in music, each instrument requires different physical manipulations, but a solid understanding of musical theory makes it so much easier to transition from one to another.

Keep up the great work and feel free to share any more Sling-Do insights you may have!


----------



## SilentSkySerpent (Aug 6, 2019)

flipgun said:


> You have a slight cant from your top fork in regard to the bottom. Harmony grows from alignment.


Flipgun, thank you very much for your advice! I need a lot of work with my form, especially my left wrist. That is so different from the work done when shooting Kyudo.

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, inspiring post. Overcoming the challenges of life it shows that your are in the Budo path.


----------

